# Jamis x.24



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey all - 

I have a small variation on the same old question. I have been trying to find a Scott Scale JR 24 for my son - they are all sold out at every bike shop near me.

I want to get my son started this summer on MTB (his bmx bike is just too small now) and I don't want to lose the whole season trying to hunt down the Scott.

I found a Jamis x.24 on Ebay for 299 and I am thinking about buying it. I know it is 3 lbs or so heavier than the Scott, but the Scott is also over $100 more. I am thinking with $100 to spare, I can easily make this 3 lbs lighter (seat and kickstand may do the trick by themselves).

Any thoughts on the Jamis? I haven't seen many reviews on this forum.

Oh yeah, my other bike idea was the Specialized Hotrock A1 FS, but my son, for whatever reason, hates red bikes. He (and I) don't really like the curvey frame look of the other ones.

I realize looks don't matter, but I want it really to be the "full package" for his first mountain bike - looks that he likes and appropriate level of performance to keep him on the trails.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Jamis bikes in general are a good value, I've had several over the years and am still riding a Dakar XLT 2.0. The X.24 is decent, I'm sure hill have a ball on it. I personally prefer trigger shifters as does my son, but your milage may vary. He most likely won't be on a 24" for too many years, so I'd go for it...
I built my son a 26er with 24" in tires and shortened cranks. It was a good bit more money, but I have many growth options.


----------

